# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Jetboil Mini Mo ??...

## LOC

keen to hear your views on jetboils for lightweight hunting / walk ins etc

i've been running a tiny little msr stove + folding kettle + folding mug. the kettle is brilliant, the mug a bit odd to drink out of and i lost a brew once by collapsing it. the mug folds neatly into the kettle so the whole set up is pretty small



after hearing from a mate how good he reckons the jetboils are i ordered a jetboil mini mo and it has just turned up, but on opening it i just didn't realise how much bigger and heavier it is than my current set up. i haven't actually weighed each set up so it may not be as different as it appears

is the jetboil good enough to justify the extra bulk or do i move it on?? i think i need some more convincing to even give it a whirl

----------


## Jit

Jet boils are darned heavy. I went a mini titanium stove and a cup. Including gas 213g all up and it's fits in the cup. Less than 1/2 the weight

----------


## stug

I've got a flash, not the lightest but I'm pretty impressed by how long the canister lasts.

----------


## Pop Shot

> Jet boils are darned heavy. I went a mini titanium stove and a cup. Including gas 213g all up and it's fits in the cup. Less than 1/2 the weight


Any links to exact items?

----------


## Biggun708

> Any links to exact items?


Just jump on aliexpress bro.. They've got a sale on ATM, 57% off some titanium cookware... Just ordered a new mug this morning.. $34 delivered.. Been wanting a flash as whiskey drinking cup for ages!! 400 ml should sort me out!  If you measure the base of a gas canister you should find one you can put all your cooking gear inside..

----------


## Biggun708

Not sure how to do the link thing... Can someone enlighten me?

----------


## Nibblet

> Not sure how to do the link thing... Can someone enlighten me?


Ctrl+c, ctrl+v.
Copy paste it

https://m.aliexpress.com/search.htm?...itanium+pot+#/

----------


## Biggun708

> Ctrl+c, ctrl+v.
> Copy paste it
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/search.htm?...itanium+pot+#/


Oh sorry meant yo say on phone...

----------


## Shelley

Jetboils were first on the scene but MSR has gone one up with their Windburner, it does not have piezo ignition but is more wind proof and as well as the billy you can get  a frypan, and the usual coffee press attatchments etc.
For pure weight the pocket rocket or various copies are the bees knees, but you burn more fuel.
Either system is no good in the high tops though, being gas canisters, for mountain performance you need liquid fuel, not gas.
If I was buying again then I would look at where I was using it, then decide, and it would be either a MSR multifuel or a MSR windburner.

----------


## Tahr

Ive got one of these (Fire Maple) which is similar to the Jet Boil. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fire...2.4.165.Ix07eP

Boils water fast, economic on gas, adjustable flame and has an igniter, and can be used as an ordinary stove. Quite noisy when on full blast with the turbo pot thing attached.

I have an MSR white spirits jobby for altitude.

I also have a tiny Titanium gas head which is great too. I wouldn't take the Fire Maple on a tramp or long walk in hunt, but its ideal for fly/drive/ride in hunts. 

But if you want light and mobile - a little ti gas head, ti cup and billy can't be beaten. Get it all from Aliexpress.

----------


## 199p

I have the mini mo its legit, Yes there are smaller liter ways to boil your water but not as reliable or as good on open ground. Its got really got simmer function and you can get a pot attachment to run the frying pan on top

----------


## LOC

interesting re the simmer function, is that just turning down the gas flow down? @199p

----------


## 199p

> interesting re the simmer function, is that just turning down the gas flow down? @199p


Yeah its simple as but much better then on the jetboil flash model wherr its basically just on or off

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## scottrods

GSI minimalist, Optimus Crux stove. 110g canister fits inside with a swedish firesteel.

----------


## ZQLewis

I've had a jet boil for a couple of years.
Like it. Think I have the 800mm and a 1.5 ltr for it.
The small one heats fast and is good on gas. 
Like having built in igniter. And good control over heat output.

While I still like my whitesprits little 8R if you buy the right gas tins my jet boil works quite happily at sub zero temps. 
Well the fly had ice on the inside.
Zane

----------


## outdoorlad

Big fan of the jetboil, reliable, fast & very efficient on gas, If it's cold or at altitude I just chuck the gas canister in my sleeping bag at night

----------


## Nibblet

@LOC are you able to post some photos of your setup vs the jet boil for size comparison etc please. 
Have been considering going the ti pot and cooker route. Currently have a jetboil flash, and while they're super convenient it's always nice to try new things

----------


## 25/08IMP

I got a firemaple ti cooker and a 750ml pot that the gas canister cooker and a light fit into it's a great light set up. I can take a photo later.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

I was looking at something like this.

----------


## craigc

I had a Jetboil, great stove, so much faster than standard gas. I traded up to a MSR Windboiler, it seems like a more robust and more weather resistant model; although Shelley points out it doesn't have a built in igniter, you have to use a lighter.

----------


## Biggun708

> I was looking at something like this.
> 
> Attachment 74709


Get a folding titanium spork and you're good to go bro... That's all I carry!

----------


## Nibblet

> Get a folding titanium spork and you're good to go bro... That's all I carry!


 Got a few plastic sporks to break yet haha. Can't resist every time I go in to macpac and they're sitting at the counter

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> I was looking at something like this.
> 
> Attachment 74709


I've got exactly the same. It's fine.

----------


## Moutere

> I had a Jetboil, great stove, so much faster than standard gas. I traded up to a MSR Windboiler, it seems like a more robust and more weather resistant model; although Shelley points out it doesn't have a built in igniter, you have to use a lighter.


Similar experience here. The jet boil igniter seemed to be a common failure point with online reviews which I felt evened out the pros/cons of each unit. The jet boil does allow you to light the burner with the flask in position. With the MSR you lose some efficiency between lighting the burner and replacing the pot on the heat. But this is negligible. 
Neither is an über light option but that is the trade off between weight and efficiency. The jet boil and windburner excel at boiling water fast, but at the expense of portability and multifunction.

----------


## Nibblet

> I've got exactly the same. It's fine.


Do you find it needs a wind shield at all?

----------


## Tahr

> Do you find it needs a wind shield at all?


Its got a little turbo head thing on it and puts out quite a strong flame. Apart from going behind a tree or a bank I've never had to protect it.

----------


## Nibblet

nice one, cheers Tahr

----------


## planenutz

I have an old Primus gas ring with a dented ol' aluminium billy, both of which are about 30 years old and considered by many in need of replacement. Just recently my bro-in-law spent a million dollars on a shiny new mini jetboil which he imported from the UK. I have to admit I was envious. His mate had a Chinese copy of a MSR (I think?), so we decided to put 1 litre of water in each and side by side we timed them to the boil.

I was surprised my old POS equipent blew them both into the weeds... I was a full 30 seconds ahead of the wizz-bang Jetboil and the other stove was about 2 min 30 sec behind the Jetboil. I enjoyed that moment of smug satisfaction.  

Caveat - this was done indoors at an altitude of 420 m. The other boys had gas canisters the same size (230 g), they were new and full. My gas canister was full too but was on its second refill so maybe my LPG gas was a better mix? Finally, I don't doubt the Jetboil would perform better in windy conditions when compared to my rig, because I don't have the fancy ribs on the bottom of my billy. But that aside, I've decided I'm not going to buy a fancy new Jetboil anytime soon. AND... I can still use my dented billy over a fire when I run out of gas.

My point : - Buy smart, not expensive.

Actually that's probably not my point... really what I'm saying is - buy what suits your needs and don't be drawn in by the marketing hype. If it takes 30 seconds longer to boil, who bloody cares??? So long as whatever you buy fits your needs and gets the job done for you. Not your mate. You.

----------


## Shearer

I'm a really big fan of the Soto burner I have.
OD-1RXC | Products | SOTO
It has a micro regulator and will use every gram of gas in a canister. It will go full noise and then stop dead when the canister is empty. And I mean empty. Shake it and there is nothing.
I use it in conjunction with a MSR (I think) copy billy and the two together are super efficient.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Buli...311.0.0.bkfjwV
A short while ago I was at 1700m in the snow with a nearly empty canister and it still boiled in no time.

----------


## 7x64

> Do you find it needs a wind shield at all?


I use the same more or less, but have a couple of bits of beer can (tall ones) that I chuck in with them as a windshield. Don't need it most of the time.

----------


## LOC

> @LOC are you able to post some photos of your setup vs the jet boil for size comparison etc please. 
> Have been considering going the ti pot and cooker route. Currently have a jetboil flash, and while they're super convenient it's always nice to try new things


will post comparison tomorrow. here is the little stove set up boiling water yesterday. the jet boil didnt make the cut for the day pack. just too big...

----------


## Nibblet

Nice. I ended up ordering that ti pot and cooker. See how it goes. That kettle of yours just looks wrong, yet super awesome

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## 25/08IMP

> will post comparison tomorrow. here is the little stove set up boiling water yesterday. the jet boil didnt make the cut for the day pack. just too big...


This is the little fire maple set up I use and Tia cup.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

> Nice. I ended up ordering that ti pot and cooker. See how it goes. That kettle of yours just looks wrong, yet super awesome
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Buy two please mate.

----------


## Nibblet

> Buy two please mate.


Actual?



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

> Actual?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I've got that jetboil already. Any of those ti cans?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Biggun708

> I've got that jetboil already. Any of those ti cans?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Call round home next time you're at the old man's... I'll show you the business!

----------


## DemocKot

I have the Fire Maple x2 which I had my doubts about but I looked on Ali express and saw  a lot were sold into Russia, checked online with Russian reviews and most raved about its value and performance especially in the wind and its as good as that said.
That said if you want a MSR windburner try the Uk about $300 in NZ online delivered about $190 from UK

https://www.jackson-sports.com/en/MS...0/m-10224.aspx

----------


## 30late

Recently bought a jetboil Mightymo, it has a more powerful burner than the other jetboils but I guess it will be effected by wind more.
It certainly is a powerful little sucker when you open the throttle ,though have only used it to boil a pot of water on the kitchen bench !!

----------


## Nibblet

Holy shit snacks. Should have tried this ages ago. Way smaller, way lighter. 
Even fits the jetboil lid and cup of you want, not burning lips is quite nice. 
Contemplating getting the cozy for the minimo to fit on this to avoid burning my hands since I'm impatient. 

Don't have scales so not sure the real weight difference but with everything in the pot including gas feels lighter than the jetboil setup without gas. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## LOC

looking good @Nibblet do you mind running me through what you have gone with?

how does the pot attach securely to the cooker in your tripod setup? what are the wires?

----------


## Nibblet

> looking good @Nibblet do you mind running me through what you have gone with?
> 
> how does the pot attach securely to the cooker in your tripod setup? what are the wires?


It's just that toakes 750ml pot and brs25 titanium burner from the screenshot I posted. 110g gas canister and the pot stabilizer. Guessing your minimo would have come with them. 

Tripod setup is just some wire hangers I found on Amazon for sfa with key chain loop and hook up top to attach to ball head. I'll change it later, got some shock cord coming to try. Basically the weight of the setup when full pulls the sides in to hold it in place. That's the theory anyway, will try it a little later and let you know. It's how rock climbers etc do it.

----------


## LOC

will give it a go

----------


## Nibblet

This actually surprised me, jetboil was slightly quicker to boil two cups of water. 

And @LOC, correction is 100g not 110.

One thing I did read is sometimes the arms on these things melt and distort with weight, can see why. Time will tell though

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## LOC

have a set ordered. i can see what you mean re heat. wowsers. at $17 USD with free shipping you wouldn't feel too bad about tossing it away after a trip, as long as it didn't melt part way through...

----------


## Nibblet

> have a set ordered. i can see what you mean re heat. wowsers. at $17 USD with free shipping you wouldn't feel too bad about tossing it away after a trip, as long as it didn't melt part way through...


I'm pretty sure much like most things if you look after it should be fine. Just keep the load balanced.

----------


## LOC

just turned up, i thought they had left the cooker unit out of the parcel but it was actually in the pot - thats how light it is...




> I'm pretty sure much like most things if you look after it should be fine. Just keep the load balanced.

----------


## Nibblet

> just turned up, i thought they had left the cooker unit out of the parcel but it was actually in the pot - thats how light it is...


Pretty sweet little unit really. 
I do like the jetboil though, good all in one unit, but it's hard to beat the lack of bulk in the pot/ burner setup

----------


## LOC

one of the three arms on this titanium jobbie doesn't lock firmly due to a loose rivet. probably not a major but it shows marginal quality control

----------


## Nibblet

> one of the three arms on this titanium jobbie doesn't lock firmly due to a loose rivet. probably not a major but it shows marginal quality control


Yeah I can imagine for the price and the way they pump them out they wouldn't look over them too hard. 
Can you place it on the bench and tap it a few times Reith a hammer to tighten it up?

----------


## LOC

will probably do so, but in the meantime i'm testing out how the file a dispute option with aliexpress goes.

----------


## Nibblet

> will probably do so, but in the meantime i'm testing out how the file a dispute option with aliexpress goes.


Hopefully they'll just send you a freebie

----------


## SiB

Put one side of rivet over something solid (piece of steel in vice). Use a centre punch on upper side of river and tap very lightly-tap n check, tap n check for movement.  

Common problem w many rivet constructed items.  

Or replace w a small bolt n nylon nut

I've had to repair many camp chairs n tables this way

----------


## SiB

Nyloc not nylon. Sheesh

----------


## LOC

gracias

----------


## Biggun708

> Nyloc not nylon. Sheesh


Nyloc melt...???

----------

